# can ibs...



## kenny1989 (Mar 19, 2011)

Can ibs cuase the size of your poop to change from norm to small


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS can cause pretty much every single variation of stool size/consistency you can imagine.Smaller more frequent BM's are common as IBS often makes the rectum overly sensitive, so it won't wait until really full with a Big BM before giving the "gotta go" signal. It will do it even when there is just a small amount of stool in there.


----------



## LNC (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, definitely! I have small bm's all the time since getting ibs, when normally I had thick, regular bowel movements before. They can be like small pellets, or thin, stringy poop, or almost like a normal bowel movement but a bit thinner.


----------



## MissAnxious (Jul 6, 2011)

I am so happy I read this because I set myself into major panic attacks when I experience skinnier poop because I googled it and kept reading colon cancer... Made an appt with doctor and GI and the GI said, "I think you have IBS" didn't test me but I stressed my concern with skinny poop and started bawling because I've been giving myself panic attacks... I am on a medicine now for that and hope it kicks in... But geez, I have to remind myself IF THE DOCTOR WASN'T CONCERNED ABOUT MY SKINNY POO THEN I SHOULDN'T BE EITHER!


----------

